# at a loss with Debo's breeder



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry if this post is in the wrong spot.
I got a few ?s that i need help with. Has anyone ever heard of Cude's kennels , Cudekid kennels or Cude's Dog kennels? Iwas told by this person(breeder) that Debo has Avant, Bismarck, Ihop, and Norton's Junkyard Dawg in his blood line. now i have no clue because i have not sent off for his peds for fear that his papers might be hung. His ADBA reg. says his sire is Cude's "Big Boom" 12054AP-87 (chocolate) and dam is "Roxy Lee"11644AP-84. Then on his CKC ped it has dam as Cude Dogs StarScream AP-03777105(blue brindle w/white markings, and same dam for his UKCI. I want to send off for his peds but i dont trust this kennel. Also, has anyone ever heard of these dogs. Montoya's Cashious B, Smith's Zoe, Forge's Pierre, or Forge's Oasis? 
Thank you very much


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't understand. Because you don't trust them you don't want to send them in? If something is wrong. I'm sure they will be getting in trouble not you.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

dont get me wrong, i love my pup but if his papers are hung they are just your everyday byb. but i was looking to get real papers on him, and find out about the other dogs in his ped. either way Debo is my baby and i still plan on working him to be the best i can as search & resue.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

send the papers in , registrys will try and keep the same name but if names are taken i belive they can have different names. correct me if im wrong someone, send them in if your concerned you can request a dna test through the registry and if found they are hung the breeder will be in trouble not you,


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

angelbaby & aimee235
thank thank yall, i just went a got a moneyorder and stamp. so i'll see what happens in a few days.
Any info on the other dogs ?


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Most dogs are not DNA profiled so you will waste your time and money, if that was the case EVERYONE would find out their dogs are paperhung. Yes, EVERYONE!


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

d21hardbody said:


> angelbaby & aimee235
> thank thank yall, i just went a got a moneyorder and stamp. so i'll see what happens in a few days.
> Any info on the other dogs ?


Few day? Registry companies are getting worse and worse, put a rush on it and it will still take 6 weeks.
Most dogs are not DNA profiled so you will be wasting your time and money. I will give you a heads up, your papers are hung, my papers are hung and EVERYONE'S papers are hung sometime or another. I can be honest/you can be honest but everyone is not. It's sad but true.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

if theirs something wrong,then pull down their britches and expose them for their small weenie.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

SECD said:


> Few day? Registry companies are getting worse and worse, put a rush on it and it will still take 6 weeks.
> Most dogs are not DNA profiled so you will be wasting your time and money. I will give you a heads up, your papers are hung, my papers are hung and EVERYONE'S papers are hung sometime or another. I can be honest/you can be honest but everyone is not. It's sad but true.


I never use rush and it doesn't take 6 weeks to get my UKC paperwork. You can't guarantee that everyone's paperwork is hung. Unless you know every single person that has ever registered dogs personally. Don't be such a pessimist.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

> william williamson if theirs something wrong,then pull down their britches and expose them for their small weenie.


well i should hope not to see her weenie!
no matter how long it takes to get his papers we'll just wait.
I spoke with the breeder today and she assures me that everything is legit whth her dos paperwork, and will e-mail me later with more info.


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not familar with the CKC or ADBA because I have never registered with either one of them, but I can speak for the UKC and AKC and it is quite common to find different names between the registries. Alot of time it is because if someone buys a dog in the UKC they have the ability to change the name if the dog does not have any registered offspring, in the AKC you do not have that option. Therefore sometimes you run into dogs have conflicting names because not all breeders respect the idea of leaving a dog's original name alone.

How did you hear about the breeder you got your dog from? Good luck none the less but I would send your paperwork in and see if they match up.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks LoudMouf, any help is greatly appreciated!
I hearad bout the breeder from the guy that gave me Debo. So i got in touch with her and she sent me his ADBA, UKCI registration certificate and his ckc ped. She also told me that he was'nt a bully, guess she don't know what she has in her yard


----------

